# another finished project



## sschaer (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

That's super, Sandro..... The weathering is most prototypical..


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes, very realistic! An excellent job indeed!


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

OOOOOOOOOO thats nice, what did you use for the rust color?


----------



## Ralph Berg (Jun 2, 2009)

Great paint job. Very realistic. 
Ralph


----------



## sschaer (Jan 2, 2008)

hi all 

thanks for your kind words ! 
i used badger modellflex for painting and weathering.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow, looks soooo real.


----------



## Steamnutt (Apr 12, 2008)

You do have to look twice to see if it's real! GREAT job on the weathering!


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Very beautifull machine! Great work on the weathering!


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Beautiful!


----------



## sschaer (Jan 2, 2008)

thanks folks !


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Saweet!


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

That thing has some serious moxy--great job Sandro! 

Keith


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

That's a great job! Even this ol' steam lover likes it.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Darn nice indeed! But what line is Nadian Cific?


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Awesome!.. Great job.


----------



## andrewhamblyn (Oct 27, 2008)

Wow!! Thats fantastic. Good work.


----------

